# would you let this guy plunge your toilet?



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

This was taken 2 years ago. It's the 1st picture on our website.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Looks a lot better than one of the competition here. Guy has beard, cut off tee, and always seems to be wearing a doo rag on his head.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm just glad I can't see the toe in that pic....:laughing:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Airgap said:


> I'm just glad I can't see the toe in that pic....:laughing:


Ya got me, I LOL'ed. Actually my fungal nail looks much better.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

jjbex said:


> Ya got me, I LOL'ed. Actually my fungal nail looks much better.


Good times...:thumbsup:

I'm glad it's better, just bustin on ya Jeff....:laughing:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

He could plung more than that at my house.:laughing:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

The fungal nail looks better, but you should have seen the look on the poor pedicurists face in the Philippines when she got to work on that beauty! A hour foot spa pedicure cost 150 pesos, or a little more than 3 dollars.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Indie said:


> Looks a lot better than one of the competition here. Guy has beard, cut off tee, and always seems to be wearing a doo rag on his head.


 You wouldn't want to see me wearing a crop top. I am rocking the muffin top look nowadays.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> He could plung more than that at my house.:laughing:


well, I could show ya the proper way to take a backed up toilet call to installing 4 ADA retrofit wall hungs. I did that Friday, now I gotta find time to do the install.


----------

